# I have a Grey Ghost Fan Club on FB



## Debikeman (Oct 27, 2018)

https://www.facebook.com/groups/202591176970430/about/


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 27, 2018)

Not mine.
Here's one that's in the box and for sale. https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/d/schwinn-krate/6728960362.html


----------



## locomotion (Oct 28, 2018)

GTs58 said:


> Not mine.
> Here's one that's in the box and for sale. https://phoenix.craigslist.org/evl/bik/d/schwinn-krate/6728960362.html
> 
> View attachment 890847
> View attachment 890848




Funny how the seller says: "Brand New In the BOX   "Grey Ghost"  Box Still Sealed "
Then shows pictures of the open box ..... guess he un-sealed it quickly.


----------



## Debikeman (Oct 28, 2018)

The thing is there are still a few available at Dicks stores for $399.00.  When I went to the website and put my zip code it came up with Danbury Conn  with a few available. I got mine for 25% off the $399. when they had a sale on the internet. There is a guy on craiglist selling one for $750 near me. I know alot of people got in on the %25 percent and who ever called in and asked for a refund while the sale was on did too. One of the bikes I paid regular price for after I called up I got a $100 refund. I think $500 is a fair price but my only point it that you still may be able to get them for less.


----------



## Debikeman (Oct 28, 2018)

https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/bik/d/brand-new-schwinn-sting-ray/6712385177.html  Not mine and way over priced


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2018)

locomotion said:


> Funny how the seller says: "Brand New In the BOX   "Grey Ghost"  Box Still Sealed "
> Then shows pictures of the open box ..... guess he un-sealed it quickly.




Yah I thought the same thing too. But then I got to thinking and he just might have or had more than one of these and already sold the one he pictured. I've run into that situation before with a seller and his repop Phantoms.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 28, 2018)

Why buy repo when you can buy real? V/r Shawn


----------



## locomotion (Oct 28, 2018)

Debikeman said:


> https://newyork.craigslist.org/que/bik/d/brand-new-schwinn-sting-ray/6712385177.html  Not mine and way over priced




Actually, his is better than new, because : he "overhauled the entire drive train (front and rear hubs, chain and bottom brakes) with special racing grease". 
So it might be worth it! Never know, mught be some real "special racing grease".


----------



## GTs58 (Oct 28, 2018)

Freqman1 said:


> Why buy repo when you can buy real? V/r Shawn





10 X $$$ for a real copy.


----------



## Debikeman (Oct 29, 2018)

I heard the seats were breaking off the post on a few of the new ones


----------

